# Form 80 for 189 visa??



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

After a few hiccups here and there, finally got the invite and lodged my application. 

When going thru the forum, I came across form 80 and form 1221. Are these forms mandatory for 189 visa? I do not see these forms in the checklist for 189 visa. 

If they are necessary, then under what segment do I upload it. 

Cheers.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jagguB said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> After a few hiccups here and there, finally got the invite and lodged my application.
> 
> ...


They are not mandatory but more often than not CO asks for form 80 for primary and 1221 for secondary. 
Best thing would be to fill out form 80 for all applicants, as this is superset of form 1221. This is if you want to speed up processing of visa - otherwise you can wait for co to ask for it.
As form 80 is like 17 pages long, better do it in advance if you want visa sooner.
Good luck!


----------

